# Hurrican 5 shifter



## cjmickeym (Jul 21, 2010)

Looking for a positronic shifter for my Schwinn Hurrican 5 and chain guard decal.


----------



## cjmickeym (Jul 21, 2010)

Dont know why but my daughters 68 Fair Lady attached.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jul 23, 2010)

I have one stashed somewhere, not great condition but it's a start and cheap, e-mail me at ctees@aol.com and I can send pics


----------

